# Split Charter out of Venice



## cubbies24 (Sep 3, 2014)

My buddy and I have a charter for March 23rd out of Venice with Journey South Outfitters. Chase wahoo in the morning, YF after that and hit some bottom fishing(Snapper if in season, Amberjack, Grouper) on way in. Looking to split with others. Cost is $1500 plus fuel ($400-$500). Will be fishing on a 33' Freeman. Fishing with Journey South Outfitters http://www.bdoutdoors.com/author/Journey-South-Outfitters/
Let me know if your interested in going and splitting costs.
Buddy and I are in our mid 30's, laid back and easy going. 
Thanks
Kyle


----------

